# Finds from the lake.



## mingoman64

I found these running my beagles around a lake near my home.
Its very low and all the glass caught my eye.
Henry K Wampole 
Whitehurst 
Not sure, has 2 fl oz on the bottom 
Snuff jar?
Father John's Medicine 

I have lots of soda bottles I collected as a kid, but haven't picked up a bottle in years.


















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

That wide mouth amber sure looks like a snuff. Anything on the base? Esnuff said.


----------



## mingoman64

Just a dot. 
No markings that I can see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

And a small seed/bubble. (I think we all wished there was just a little more.) Still a great bottle. How far up does the seam go? BTW, nice pics.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Any pics of the beagles?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles

100% a snuff jar, machine-made so it'll date to the 20th century.  I'm not sure what was in those Wampole bottles, never seen a labeled one oddly enough, but they're incredibly common finds here in Canada.  I don't see people in the US posting them nearly as much, I guess whatever it was wasn't quite so popular down there.


----------



## mingoman64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Any pics of the beagles?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not yesterday, but here's one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsmith333

I have one of those Whitehurst bottles, found it in a creek. 1920s if i remember correctly


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

CanadianBottles said:


> 100% a snuff jar, machine-made so it'll date to the 20th century.  I'm not sure what was in those Wampole bottles, never seen a labeled one oddly enough, but they're incredibly common finds here in Canada.  I don't see people in the US posting them nearly as much, I guess whatever it was wasn't quite so popular down there.





			Redirect Notice
		

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> I found these running my beagles around a lake near my home.
> Its very low and all the glass caught my eye.
> Henry K Wampole
> Whitehurst
> Not sure, has 2 fl oz on the bottom
> Snuff jar?
> Father John's Medicine
> 
> I have lots of soda bottles I collected as a kid, but haven't picked up a bottle in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Teach your dog to sniff out bottles, and you'll really have it made. 
Nice finds.


----------



## CanadianBottles

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ah so that's what it was!  For some reason I was thinking these were something other than a patent med.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

CanadianBottles said:


> Ah so that's what it was!  For some reason I was thinking these were something other than a patent med.


It seems it was a descent sized pharmacy. That bottle may be more multi use label differentiates contents.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> Teach your dog to sniff out bottles, and you'll really have it made.
> Nice finds.


Can he tree a bottle? Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mingoman64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Can he tree a bottle? Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not yet, but we may work on it.
We were out running last year and I remember seeing lots of milk glass and blue glass fragments. 
Now to remember where.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It seems it was a descent sized pharmacy. That bottle may be more multi use label differentiates contents.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I suspect they were always the same product because the company existed for many years and had all sorts of different variations in embossing plus at least two different factories, but the size of the bottles was always exactly the same.  If they had multiple products I would imagine they would have smaller bottles as well.


----------



## mingoman64

It was on the way home from work and with rain coming I stopped to see what I could find before its underwater again. 
I found three more snuff jars, I have yesterday's in the group too.
They have from 1 to 4 dots on the bottom with one slightly smaller showing a different mark. All have seams to the top.
Picked up a salad dressing bottle that was made by Ball.
A whiskey decanter top?
And a few old clear bottles. I'm guessing the one I have a close up of is the oldest. Has several air bubbles and seams that stop short of the top.
Picked up a couple more, but they're really mud packed.
Thanks for the comments, they definitely help with the id.
One of my boys is a CNP and wants the medical related ones for his office. 















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Out with the pups this morning and found an old canning jar dump. These were the ones not broken. 
Found a few Knox jars and bicentennial ones. I'll actually use these after cleaning up for canning or honey.
I did find a small blue bottle. It had a tiny bit of label, but no idea what it was used for.
There's still one third of whatever it is in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willong

mingoman64 said:


> One of my boys is a CNP and wants the medical related ones for his office.


Nice!


----------



## mingoman64

A few from yesterday. Several small bottles with screw tops.
Two Dyanshine bottles, 
A green Owen's Illinois pill bottle,
and a ball jar with no underscore. 
I have several of these that are blue, but this one is clear with bubbles in the glass. 
These are the first ones I've ever actually dug for.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Part of yesterday's finds. 
Purex bottles from the 40's or 50's?
Several small lysol bottles, one is a cork top.
Dr Pepper and Coke bottles. These have Blytheville Ark on the base so I'm guessing they were made here.
Bail top Atlas and Ball quart jars, sans bail and top.
Midwest Dairy Products milk jar.
Dr Caldwell's Monticello IL, has a green tint.
Mason's Old Fashioned Root Beer. 
Small listerine bottles, one cork one threaded.
Many cork and threaded medicine bottles. 
Sloan's Liniment.
White's Cream Vermifuge, this was human worm medicine. 
Bon Oil olive oil bottle, has a green tint. 
Cheramy perfume, still has the top.
And a Cater's ink well.
I've still got a few in the truck to clean, but I think they're mostly more medicine bottles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

A bit from today. I'm still walking around though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Almost walked over this one.
Syrup of Black Draught
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashbringer

CanadianBottles said:


> 100% a snuff jar, machine-made so it'll date to the 20th century. I'm not sure what was in those Wampole bottles, never seen a labeled one oddly enough, but they're incredibly common finds here in Canada. I don't see people in the US posting them nearly as much, I guess whatever it was wasn't quite so popular down there.


Sample bottle?
Speaking of Father Jon....lol I found him yesterday. And his friend Abe from 1939. 
Correction my son found Abe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LM-K500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashbringer

mingoman64 said:


> Part of yesterday's finds.
> Purex bottles from the 40's or 50's?
> Several small lysol bottles, one is a cork top.
> Dr Pepper and Coke bottles. These have Blytheville Ark on the base so I'm guessing they were made here.
> Bail top Atlas and Ball quart jars, sans bail and top.
> Midwest Dairy Products milk jar.
> Dr Caldwell's Monticello IL, has a green tint.
> Mason's Old Fashioned Root Beer.
> Small listerine bottles, one cork one threaded.
> Many cork and threaded medicine bottles.
> Sloan's Liniment.
> White's Cream Vermifuge, this was human worm medicine.
> Bon Oil olive oil bottle, has a green tint.
> Cheramy perfume, still has the top.
> And a Cater's ink well.
> I've still got a few in the truck to clean, but I think they're mostly more medicine bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Found a Sloan's liniment bottle also today. Need to work on my puzzle skills now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LM-K500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Ashbringer said:


> Found a Sloan's liniment bottle also today. Need to work on my puzzle skills now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K500 using Tapatalk


What do you use to repair them?
I thought this was intact, but when I washed the mud out the bottom fell off.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashbringer

mingoman64 said:


> What do you use to repair them?
> I thought this was intact, but when I washed the mud out the bottom fell off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Questions I have to ask somebody as well I might use loctite glass glue it's a two-part epoxy was supposed to work really well on glass but I don't know what it looks like when it's done

Sent from my LM-K500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

This one still has medicine in it if anyone isn't feeling well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Todays finds.
3 Godefroy amber medicine bottles 
1 marked Rawleigh's
A Van Vleet-Mansfield Drug Co bottle
3 small bayer bottles
A small cobalt blue bottle that was apparently used for quinine sulfate 
Fitch hair tonic?
Another ink well, Presto Mason, soda bottles and more med bottles. 
Soccer games with grandkids and deer season starting tomorrow so I'll leave old glass alone for a bit. 

















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Found a few more, I believe the easy finds are about found too.
Two Armore Top Notch Brand bottles. The seams are shy of the top and they have a purple tint to them.
Dove pure lemon from Frank's Tea and Spice Co 
Nurse White Shoe Soap
W B M Co medicine bottle, 1st on from them I've found. 
Another Godefroy and others.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

My first attempt at finding an older dump.
I used a book from around 1890 on the history of the county I live in plus a plat map I found online from 1898.
Using those I was able to find where Blytheville's founder had his original farm in the mid 1800's, not far from where I live and on the shore of a lake drained in the 30's.
I'm not certain where the home place was, but I can easily find what was the lake shore so I began searching there in what is today a large field. 
In no time I was able to find lots of glass fragments, quite a bit of naturally irritated and aqua, some blue Mason glass.
I probed around not finding exactly where the source of everything was.
I suppose some could be buried deep enough to survive years of chisel plows.
I'm going wait for several rains, they just plowed, and see if I can narrow down a likely source for the fragments. 
I did find another Armour's bottle, that makes 3 and an aqua McElree's Cardui from The Chattanooga Medicine Co in another dump on the present lake.
I left an old half of a black bottle that was very heavy I meant to bring home to help date the dump. Maybe next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Looks like your closing in judging by the amount of shards you found.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mingoman64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like your closing in judging by the amount of shards you found.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It may be a year before I can do anything besides walk over it. I saw tractors working the fields today and if they're hipping rows, I'd wear out my welcome digging through those.
If I can at least find the source I'll be ready next fall.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Decided to go search where I'd left the black fragment. 
While I was there I dug another green bottle, whats left of it. No seams on any of the pieces I found and a very dark green. 
Maybe I can get an idea on dating this dump from it.
Picking up 2 grandkids tomorrow so I'm done with bottle hunting for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

People really liked their grape juice around here years ago.
4 oz absolutely pure and unfermented grape juice, Fremont Grape Juice Co.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Todays finds. 
A medicinal bottle of some kind. The only marking is 3xii, nothing on the base.
Another Chattanooga Medicine Co bottle, this one isn't broken. 
A jar that needed to come home with me for some reason and a few stopper shards from where I found the med bottle.
Merry Christmas everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Finds from today. 
North Baltimore Bottling Glass Co, has 1002 after the N B B G Co.
Wish it had the label, but the whole under water thing works against me. 
Memphis TN Orange Crush Bottling Co from 36
Another Fremont Grape Juice
Maybe a blob top and a few others.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Looks like a Hutch Top.


----------



## mingoman64

I've perfected my technique for finding interesting broken bottles. 
Marked Coca Cola Bottling Co, Blytheville Ark. 
Closest match I've found is an Art Deco bottle on sha.org, even has the stars.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Had a chance to probe the dump I found the NBBG Co bottle this afternoon. 
Bricks, broken crockery, a E R Durkee & Co fragment then finally whole bottles.
Really happy with the Tip Top Bottling Works from Blytheville. I found one around 50 years ago and doubted I'd ever find another. 
Horlick's Malted Milk, Racing WI
H J Heinz Co 138 bottle
Another Armore Top Notch Brand Grape Juice 
Plus an old flask, pre prohibition,
Medical/extract bottle and an old drinking glass that has an amethyst tint.
Still no hutch, but a good day for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old man digger

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Just wondering if the Creo-Terpin was a combination of Creosote & Turpentine? All ya do is change U to and E and your good to go....LOL  OMD


----------



## westKYdigger

mingoman64 said:


> Had a chance to probe the dump I found the NBBG Co bottle this afternoon.
> Bricks, broken crockery, a E R Durkee & Co fragment then finally whole bottles.
> Really happy with the Tip Top Bottling Works from Blytheville. I found one around 50 years ago and doubted I'd ever find another.
> Horlick's Malted Milk, Racing WI
> H J Heinz Co 138 bottle
> Another Armore Top Notch Brand Grape Juice
> Plus an old flask, pre prohibition,
> Medical/extract bottle and an old drinking glass that has an amethyst tint.
> Still no hutch, but a good day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Is the green color from black light (vaseline glass)?


----------



## mingoman64

westKYdigger said:


> Is the green color from black light (vaseline glass)?


I don't think though I'm definitely new to all this. There isn't a mark or seam on it, I felt like it was a drinking glass. I found another like it, but broken. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Finished what I could with this spot. There's more closer to the water, but the hole seeped through entirely to fast.
Sam Baumgarten & Co Distillers Memphis Tennessee
A third Tip Top Bottling Works Blytheville Ark, I found 3 others that were broken. 
Armour's Top Notch Brand Grape Juice 
H J Heinz 138 & 69 jars
An aqua B. G. CO bottle 
An AB bottle in bluish green, 
A mystery bluish green bottle. Only marking is B 202 
2 Chas H Fletcher's Castoria and a few more stopper top med bottles. 
Christmas lights have to come down tomorrow then a bee keepers conference this weekend. The hutch will have to wait. 








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## woods_walker

mingoman64 said:


> Finished what I could with this spot. There's more closer to the water, but the hole seeped through entirely to fast.
> Sam Baumgarten & Co Distillers Memphis Tennessee
> A third Tip Top Bottling Works Blytheville Ark, I found 3 others that were broken.
> Armour's Top Notch Brand Grape Juice
> H J Heinz 138 & 69 jars
> An aqua B. G. CO bottle
> An AB bottle in bluish green,
> A mystery bluish green bottle. Only marking is B 202
> 2 Chas H Fletcher's Castoria and a few more stopper top med bottles.
> Christmas lights have to come down tomorrow then a bee keepers conference this weekend. The hutch will have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk



Awesome whiskey bottle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

With most of the area I search waist deep under water, I still found a few things this week. Had a 5 year old with me that has a pretty good eye for marbles. Finished the day with 4 to my 1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> With most of the area I search waist deep under water, I still found a few things this week. Had a 5 year old with me that has a pretty good eye for marbles. Finished the day with 4 to my 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Most excellent, anything to keep the young ones off the internet is a good thing.


----------



## mingoman64

Needing a cheap double boiler for bees wax, I ran into a junk store to see what I could find. 
Didn't find one there, but I did find this. This years honey is going in here.








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Pretty slow around here waiting on the lake to drop, but I finally had a chance to search a bit today. 
Hick's Capudine good for headaches colds and grippe, a purple tint Vaseline and two aqua stopper tops of some sort.
Broken crockery, Mason jars, sodas, and liquor were much more plentiful. 
This looks like a promising spot if the water level will cooperate. 











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow, that neck looks like it came from an absolutely massive cathedral pickle bottle!  I'd love to see one of those intact.


----------



## Len

The broken neck to the left of the cathedral might be an Old Crow whiskey. In any case some promising finds. Congrats.


----------



## mingoman64

This is from what looks to be a fairly large dump. Found most of them about a foot to foot and a half under muck with a probe.
Another Tip Top Bottling Works, Dr Drake's Croup Remedy, couple of ketchup bottles, maybe an olive bottle, and sadly half of a JS Wahl's Bottling Works from Caruthersville. 
Did find loads of purple tint shards with a starburst pattern, but nothing intact.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Finished with this week. Taking dad out for his 80th birthday. 
Nothing much in the time I had to work with except the tiny whiskey. Had no idea they made them that small.
Embossed Taylor & Williams Whiskey, 
Louisville KY 
Cork top medicine and extract. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

The 80th B-Day is a big one. Many don't see 90. Congrats.


----------



## Old man digger

mingoman64 said:


> Pretty slow around here waiting on the lake to drop, but I finally had a chance to search a bit today.
> Hick's Capudine good for headaches colds and grippe, a purple tint Vaseline and two aqua stopper tops of some sort.
> Broken crockery, Mason jars, sodas, and liquor were much more plentiful.
> This looks like a promising spot if the water level will cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Looks like an early Red Ware Crock piece, hope you can find the rest of it and put it back together!!!!


----------



## mingoman64

Had about an hour before sunset today and found another dump. This one has more from the 30's and 40's, but I did find a mystery cork top. Only marking is L 1356 S on the bottom. 
Moroline embossed, amber MeRck, small milk glass and the largest milk glass I've found. 
Threw in a shot of my hunting waters. Would have had a nice cottonmouth pic, but I was to slow with the phone and he didn't hang around long.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> Had about an hour before sunset today and found another dump. This one has more from the 30's and 40's, but I did find a mystery cork top. Only marking is L 1356 S on the bottom.
> Moroline embossed, amber MeRck, small milk glass and the largest milk glass I've found.
> Threw in a shot of my hunting waters. Would have had a nice cottonmouth pic, but I was to slow with the phone and he didn't hang around long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I was going to say before I read it all looks more like a swamp, got to keep an eye on those critters. The things we do. Giddy up


----------



## Len

mingoman64 said:


> Had about an hour before sunset today and found another dump. This one has more from the 30's and 40's, but I did find a mystery cork top. Only marking is L 1356 S on the bottom.
> Moroline embossed, amber MeRck, small milk glass and the largest milk glass I've found.
> Threw in a shot of my hunting waters. Would have had a nice cottonmouth pic, but I was to slow with the phone and he didn't hang around long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


 Hey Mingoman64,
 Is the cottonmouth a water surface sidewinder? ..That sure is one big cold cream jar. ..Nice bots and excellent effort. --CT Len


----------



## hemihampton

Cotton Mouth Water Moccasin is Deadly & something you don't want to get to close to, in my opinion. That Swamp doesn't look like a area I'd be looking for Bottles. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960

hemihampton said:


> Cotton Mouth Water Moccasin is Deadly & something you don't want to get to close to, in my opinion. That Swamp doesn't look like a area I'd be looking for Bottles. LEON.


I don't believe that


----------



## mingoman64

hemihampton said:


> Cotton Mouth Water Moccasin is Deadly & something you don't want to get to close to, in my opinion. That Swamp doesn't look like a area I'd be looking for Bottles. LEON.


I have snake boots for the farm and wear those so long as I'm not in the water. 
Really as long as you don't accidentally step on one they'll avoid you. I'm still amazed though how a 3' snake can disappear in the smallest clump of grass however.
This is one I walked up on at the farm earlier this year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

A lot of searching with little reward. Most everything was 30's bottles with just enough older ones mixed in to keep the search up. All broken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Clovers is common, I think it had something to do with Dogs or Animals or the Mange Hair? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Mailman1960 said:


> I don't believe that


Which part you don't believe, The Cottonmouth part or the Swamp part?


----------



## Mailman1960

hemihampton said:


> Which part you don't believe, The Cottonmouth part or the Swamp part?


Both!!


----------



## Len

Given: Cottonmouths are dangerous. --What I'd like to know do they swim on water's surface in a sidewinder stroke or is that another kind of a snake? Thanks.

PS- We've all heard comments from one or more cottonmouths: A) at the dentist  B) on the ball field  C) at the drive up health clinic  D) in Congress


----------



## Mailman1960

Len said:


> Given: Cottonmouths are dangerous. --What I'd like to know do they swim on water's surface in a sidewinder stroke or is that another kind of a snake?


I'm pretty sure they do more like a dog paddle, I think they swim just like they move on land


----------



## hemihampton

Mailman1960 said:


> Both!!


WHY?


----------



## Mailman1960

hemihampton said:


> WHY?
> [/
> Wherever you look for bottles, there has to be some critters and sketchy areas you go into.


----------



## hemihampton

Not where I live, no Cotton Mouth Water Moccasins where I live, They live in the south, near waterways. Only deadly Snake we have here in Michigan is the Rattle Snake which is tame compared to cottonmouth. I come across snakes all the time, they don't scare me. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960

Len said:


> Given: Cottonmouths are dangerous. --What I'd like to know do they swim on water's surface in a sidewinder stroke or is that another kind of a snake? Thanks.
> 
> PS- We've all heard comments from one or more cottonmouths: A) at the dentist  B) on the ball field  C) at the drive up health clinic  D) in Congress


I've heard you get it after ya smoke a lot pot.


----------



## Len

I had surgery last year and they put me under. Same day they sent me home, still coming out of the anesthesia. Saw much worse than a blue snake.  

 ..Don't let PETCO and the other chain pet stores see that blue snake. They'll all want them to sell. That's when I feel sorry for the snakes. --Is that blue one for real? If so, what's is it's name?


----------



## hemihampton

His name is BLUE of course.


----------



## Len

Of course it is. He is probably a Democrat too.


----------



## mingoman64

Len said:


> Given: Cottonmouths are dangerous. --What I'd like to know do they swim on water's surface in a sidewinder stroke or is that another kind of a snake? Thanks.
> 
> PS- We've all heard comments from one or more cottonmouths: A) at the dentist B) on the ball field C) at the drive up health clinic D) in Congress


They swim straight on, or all of the ones I've seen at least and I run across them quite a bit. One of the perils of being an outdoorsman in the mid-south. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

Thanks for the info.  I encountered a sidewinder on the surface swimming toward me while I was fishing as a kid. Then a neighbor came out and blew it into little pieces with a single shot. Always wondered what kind of snake it was. (Generally we don't have a snake problem up here in CT.)


----------



## mingoman64

Made the most of what time after work I had. 
Not alot. The deco coca cola bottling co was nice after finding 2 broken one. Had Blytheville, Ark pat date May 11, 192? with CCS on all 4 sides.
Another MeRck jar, midwest dairy, cork top medicine, a fairly nice Christmas coke and a mystery liquor of some type. 
Not a seam to be found. Has rings so turnmold?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Not a bad start. The Kansas City Breweries Co. This Bottle Not To Be Sold Or Traded.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandiR

mingoman64 said:


> People really liked their grape juice around here years ago.
> 4 oz absolutely pure and unfermented grape juice, Fremont Grape Juice Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Did you find out any information about that company, by chance?


----------



## mingoman64

SandiR said:


> Did you find out any information about that company, by chance?


They were based in Fremont Ohio and were involved in a lawsuit over their pure grape juice having water and sugar added to it.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Live from the hunt today. This one has a crack, but the 1st intact Carson Carbonating Co I've found after many broken ones.
The logo on the base is the same as their trademark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Coca cola bottling works Caruthersville mo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

After much probing, I believe I'm on the main part of this dump. These cleaned up fairly well. Have some projects around the house that need done after lunch and a cool down. I'm going to try and go back out this evening. Back at work tomorrow night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willong

mingoman64 said:


> and a mystery liquor of some type.
> Not a seam to be found. Has rings so turnmold?


Affirmative on it being turn-molded. I have one that might be its twin if the dimensions match: 8 1/4" tall by 3 3/4" diameter with a slight kick-up in the base.

I suppose that the kick-up could indicate wine as the original contents, though I lean toward brandy--I also lean after brandy sometimes.


----------



## willong

mingoman64 said:


> This one still has medicine in it if anyone isn't feeling well.


Medicine? Or a sample that the lab never processed because the patient died?


----------



## mingoman64

Only a few more. All found today but 2 were laying on the bank. Very rough going too. No trees in this stretch, just thick vines on the bank. 
Geove's Tasteless Chill Tonic Prepared By Paris Medicine Co St Louis 

McCormick & Co, Baltimore 








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old man digger

mingoman64 said:


> Had about an hour before sunset today and found another dump. This one has more from the 30's and 40's, but I did find a mystery cork top. Only marking is L 1356 S on the bottom.
> Moroline embossed, amber MeRck, small milk glass and the largest milk glass I've found.
> Threw in a shot of my hunting waters. Would have had a nice cottonmouth pic, but I was to slow with the phone and he didn't hang around long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I would like to have those Cypress Knees for carving tree trolls.


----------



## mingoman64

Only sporadic finds the last few days with most broken. 
A nice aqua cork top Cardui, Swanson's Five Drop Rheumatism, several Lyric stopper tops, Bireley's embossed milk from Memphis. 
A syrup jug???
Also found a broken, but different Tip Top Bottling Works from Blytheville. 











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCB420

I'm from Louisiana, we have the water moccasin, cottonmouth, stumptail, or whatever other nicknames they have around here, but they aren't as docile as you think!!  They will absolutely come at you during breeding season!!  They're freaking mean!!  And around here, if you saw one that was 3 feet long, then it would be as big around as a whiskey bottle!  Even a 10 inch one we ran over in driveway, looked like a link of boudin!  If you're not familiar with boudin, it's a must try!  Delicious!   If not, then I'll make the comparison to a link of sausage!   Which is where the nickname "stump tail" originated I'm sure


----------



## mingoman64

Took two of the grandsons with me and this was our haul.
Re Umberto olive oil
A cork top Van Vleet Mansfield Drug Co, packer, and couple of Dr Peppers.
They also picked up close to 20 golf balls.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Had a little time to wade around this afternoon. 
Mother's Friend from Atlanta GA
A Haze Atlas Mason I'll put back to use plus a newer Kerr quart.
Not much, but the weather has been wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

A day of mostly what ifs. 
Broken embossed Falstaff, St Joseph's Assured Purity, and my first 1915 coke.
Did find the usual cork medicines, a pint sized syrup, aqua Carter's ink well, hand blown aqua bottle, and a small liquor flask thats pre prohibition. 
I believe I can make a drinking glass with the Falstaff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Todays finds, ink well and an old, but slick whiskey. Looks ready for Halloween though. 








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> Todays finds, ink well and an old, but slick whiskey. Looks ready for Halloween though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Close.


----------



## mingoman64

Had high hopes from this spot due to the incredible amount of broken stoneware, but only the normal medical cork tops for the most part. Did find an embossed Chamberlain's and a post prohibition Taylor and Williams Whiskey. 
A spice jar still sealed with some sort of herb. Has seeds in it I'm going to try and sprout this spring. 
Best news is now that its rained a little I was able to probe one of the areas I've found older bottles in the past. There is a large glass field about 2' down up from the normal bank.
Maybe after Thanksgiving I'll find that elusive hutch.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Even though I was supposed to be making Thanksgiving pie for tomorrow I had to make a quick test hole while running the beagles. Came up with an embossed Andrew Lohr Bottling Co from Cairo Ill.
Of course its broken, but I believe I have enough to make a neat drinking glass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Up till midnight, but Thanksgiving pies are done. Wishing you all an excellent Thanksgiving. 





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> Up till midnight, but Thanksgiving pies are done. Wishing you all an excellent Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Len

I'm coming over for a piece of pie next year. They look great! Congrats. ..Hope everyone had a decent T-Day.


----------



## HouTxSoda

Excellent looking pies, I know they made everyone happy.


----------



## Oldsdigger

I'd be interested in the Wampole if wanting to sell or trade for it. Regarding the wide mouth amber jar. Yes it is a snuff, They had several based with different dot patterns. Not sure what they indicated, possibly type of snuff or strength? Here is my Levis Strauss labeled snuff from Philadelphia.


----------



## mingoman64

Oldsdigger said:


> I'd be interested in the Wampole if wanting to sell or trade for it. Regarding the wide mouth amber jar. Yes it is a snuff, They had several based with different dot patterns. Not sure what they indicated, possibly type of snuff or strength? Here is my Levis Strauss labeled snuff from Philadelphia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 242189


The label makes that snuff jar so much better. Let me think on the Wampole. I may find another one or we might could trade out. 
I went back to where I found it last week and dug an amazing pile of broken bottles with only a nice Febreline to show for it.
I swear someone is breaking these things 120 years ago faster than I can dig them today.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Live from the hunt. Lea & Perrin's. Still has the glass stopper.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Well, lots of early 20's cork tops, most slicks.
Did find a Pluto Water, 
The above Lea & Perrin's with stopper,
Ingram's Milkweed Cream, 
An aqua glass embossed free sample,
There is older glass in this dump, I just have to find it.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Finished till next week perhaps. An A. S. Hinds bottle and broken Kerr mason with Aug 31st 1915 patent date from Sandsprings OK were all that stood out. 
Tooled olive oil jar, but its slick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Many years ago, when I was 14, we had a Christmas party at church and as a joke he asked the older kids what they wanted. 
Being a trapper at the time I asked to catch a mink. 
Christmas morning I had my first mink ever. My eventual mother in law swore my dad had someone put it there no matter how much I explained the difficulty in doing so.
I mentioned that because this week my wife asked what I'd like and I jokingly told her to find a 1915 coke or any hutch.
This afternoon I found my first intact 1915 coke from Memphis, Tenn and couldn't stop laughing when I pulled it out.
Found the usual medical bottles, not pictured, a H J Heinz 183 bottle, Morse's candy, Sanford's 219 inkwell, and a Blytheville Ark NuGrape.

Merry Christmas all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

I had a similar thing happen to me twice before, makes you wonder if strange coincidence or divine Intervention from God? Nice find, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Len

Merry Xmas from Santa. (You must have been good.  ) ..Nice finds.


----------



## Len

Hey Mingoman64,

I noticed from the above five pic, the (#2) bot _Norse's_ from_ Chicago_. I came across a modern fruit jar with the same cursive embossment. Off hand, same company? Thanks and may the universe continue to listen to your bottle inputs. Happy Holidays.


----------



## mingoman64

Len said:


> Hey Mingoman64,
> 
> I noticed from the above five pic, the (#2) bot _Norse's_ from_ Chicago_. I came across a modern fruit jar with the same cursive embossment. Off hand, same company? Thanks and may the universe continue to listen to your bottle inputs. Happy Holidays.


Len, I found a Mason on ebay with the same Morse's Chicago script. 
I'd never heard of them before, but guess its the same company. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Had a chance to search in between rain showers yesterday and scored a nice Mason, 3 more 1915 Cokes, these were all marked Blytheville & Osceola Ark, plus a French's mustard and Neurosine bottle. 





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Those 1915 Cokes appear to be pretty rare ones. Looking in my Porters Coke Book they are listed as R+.  Rare Plus. Appears they dropped the Osceola on there next Bottle the 1923 Christmas Coke.. A Rare+ 1915 Hobble Skirt could get as much as $100+. One would probably do good on ebay. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## mingoman64

hemihampton said:


> Those 1915 Cokes appear to be pretty rare ones. Looking in my Porters Coke Book they are listed as R+. Rare Plus. Appears they dropped the Osceola on there next Bottle the 1923 Christmas Coke.. A Rare+ 1915 Hobble Skirt could get as much as $100+. One would probably do good on ebay. Congrats. LEON.


Two different styles also. The older bottle is a darker green with Bville and Osceola with Ark in the center while the ones from 25 have Blytheville spelled out with Ark on the edge.
Thanks for the heads up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

mingoman64 said:


> Two different styles also. The older bottle is a darker green with Bville and Osceola with Ark in the center while the ones from 25 have Blytheville spelled out with Ark on the edge.
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Jealous isn't the right word, My last name is pronounced Coke not spelled that way however and I've never dug one Coke bottle yet. I've found them in the river mostly new ones, this summer I'm going yeah balls out in the river I'm going to get me some old ones. Pretty sure I'll have to go in at least knee deep in mud, now that's something I'm really looking forward to.

     Giddy Up


----------



## hemihampton

Interesting, is the Bottle you call 25 a Christmas Coke or is it the actual date? LEON.


----------



## mingoman64

hemihampton said:


> Interesting, is the Bottle you call 25 a Christmas Coke or is it the actual date? LEON.


I believe its the actual date. Has the Nov 16 1915 on the bottle with root followed by 25 on the heel.
I'm guessing thats a date, but could be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Mailman1960 said:


> Jealous isn't the right word, My last name is pronounced Coke not spelled that way however and I've never dug one Coke bottle yet. I've found them in the river mostly new ones, this summer I'm going yeah balls out in the river I'm going to get me some old ones. Pretty sure I'll have to go in at least knee deep in mud, now that's something I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Giddy Up


The probe has made a difference. You'd never know there was a bottle down there where I've been finding these.
Good luck with the quest. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

mingoman64 said:


> I believe its the actual date. Has the Nov 16 1915 on the bottle with root followed by 25 on the heel.
> I'm guessing thats a date, but could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk




OK, Thanks for clarification. LEON.


----------



## mingoman64

From sha.org. He has a good article on hobbleskirt coke history. 
Had no idea they made 1915 cokes up to 1930.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingoman64

Slow day. Found many broken cokes, masons and such. Only these came home.
Prescription C-223 bottle, needs cleaning out,
Milk of Magnesia with Patd date Aug 21 1906,
California Fig Syrup Co,
A nice glass stopper, but no matching bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------

